# Roman shoes مفرق وجمله



## الملاكـ (17 يونيو 2013)

Roman shoes


بالجمله المتبقي 2 درزن منوع 
بسعر 45 ريال 


الالوان : ابيض _ اسود _ برتقال _ ازرق _ احمر

المقاسات : 37 _ 38 _ 39 _ 40





























للنساء الطلب على

واتس


0545193066

للرجال الطلب على

0567487486

شحن لجميع المناطق​


----------



## الملاكـ (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: Roman shoes مفرق وجمله*

لا إله إلا الله


----------



## الملاكـ (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: Roman shoes مفرق وجمله*

سبحان الله


----------



## الملاكـ (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: Roman shoes مفرق وجمله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الملاكـ (18 يونيو 2013)

*رد: Roman shoes مفرق وجمله*

لا إله إلا لله


----------



## الملاكـ (19 يونيو 2013)

*رد: Roman shoes مفرق وجمله*

الان سعر الدرزن 480 ريال 

وسعر النصف درزن 240 ريال 

سارع بالطلب قبل نفاذ الكميه


----------



## kafh (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Roman shoes مفرق وجمله*

للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------


تسويق عبر تويتر 
تسويق عبر المنتديات 
تسويق عبر محركات البحث وادوردز
ادارة حملات التسويق الااعلانية لفترات طويلة
ادارة وتنشيط حسابات تويتر على مدار الساعة 
خطط تسويق استراتيجية متوسطة وبعيدة المدى 
لا تتردد لدينا اقل تكلفة اعلان في العالم 
بسعر 
0.02 هللة 
كذلك يتوفر باقات مخفضة جدا 
لتسويق العقارات والمنتجات التجارية
اسعار تبدأ من 100 ريال حسب احتياجك ووفق امكاناتك 

واتس اب 0505678580​


----------



## e3lania (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Roman shoes مفرق وجمله*

للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------


تسويق عبر تويتر 
تسويق عبر المنتديات 
تسويق عبر محركات البحث وادوردز
ادارة حملات التسويق الااعلانية لفترات طويلة
ادارة وتنشيط حسابات تويتر على مدار الساعة 
خطط تسويق استراتيجية متوسطة وبعيدة المدى 
لا تتردد لدينا اقل تكلفة اعلان في العالم 
بسعر 
0.02 هللة 
كذلك يتوفر باقات مخفضة جدا 
لتسويق العقارات والمنتجات التجارية
اسعار تبدأ من 100 ريال حسب احتياجك ووفق امكاناتك 

واتس اب 0505678580​


----------

